# Outta Here in South Florida



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We are in process of moving south again for the winter, with the boat currently in Marathon before heading to Mexico. Capt. Dave Sutton of Homestead and his buddy Ron Hill drove down Nov 5 and we fished the Marathon Hump and then moved inshore to the reef. Got to the hump about 0800, nobody there except birds and tuna. We trolled it for about three hours with naked and skirted ballyhoo and a high tech cedar type plug of Daves (High Roller Lures). We caught small dolphin, blackfins and skipjack tuna with real steady action. Hooked and lost two wahoo, with one of the hoo's stripping a TLD 25 with 40 lb. Moved into the reef and got a nice cow dolphin on a ballyhoo. Alot of fun.

Friday we fished with Dave out of Flamingo in the Everglades. Really cool. Threw topwaters all day hooking sharks, snook, trout, redfish and jack crevalles. Beautiful place and if you haven't gotten to fish there you should give it a shot.

Sorry no pictures from the hump but here are a couple of pictures from the Everglades.

Leaving Flamingo




























tarpon fishing in the canal and catching smurf the nurse shark


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Pat now im surprised you dident drop a big jig down on the hump for a little pain from someof the local reef donkeys. sounds like a great time in a great area thanks for the report. TIM


----------

